# Best commercial food for gerbils?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hello. I've spent a while trying to find any suggestions for best commercial gerbil food on this forum, but I've not had much luck. My gerbils eat the [email protected] Gerbil and Mouse muesli, but I was hoping to give them something more suitable for gerbils. Since they do eat selectively (though they will finish everything if I leave it for a while), I was hoping to get a pellet food and then top it up with a gerbil-specific muesli. So far it seems like Gerri Gerbil or Burgess SupaGerbil are best, but it seems to me like they've both got more protein or fat than recommended? Any help would be great


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

The answer to that really is that there isn't one. There is a testing going to commence by my rescue gerbils of a few mixes that are far more suited to their needs. Providing the trials go well, this mix will be for sale at rat rations.
For the moment however, the best thing to do is to get Harry Hamster and Gerri Gerbil and mix a bag of the GG with around 1/3 bag of Harry Hamster. Either that or a good quality rat food and add some extras to it like wild bird seed, millet, some oats and nuts and some seeds like pumpkin, hemp and so on.

I'm sure you'll find this useful Nutrition Index | eGerbil


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Sorry I took a while to reply  I've still got a bag of [email protected] Gerbil and Mouse Muesli to finish, so I will wait and see how the trials go


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Ok, so I've ordered Gerri Gerbil from amazon and will be going to [email protected] to get some Harry Hamster by the end of the week. Thus, I've been wondering how big portions should I give of the mix for my gerbils? If I gave them each day, lets say 20grams of the [email protected] muesli, and lets say that amounts to one table spoon - would I give them 20gram or a table spoon of the new mix? Or a totally independent amount? If so, how do I make up how much to give them?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

The best thing if mixing Gerri Gerbil and Harry Hamster is to do roughly 1/3 of a bag of Harry to every bag of Gerri.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Yes, yes, I know that from the previous posts  I meant what portion sizes I should give to my gerbils every day?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends how much they eat. There's no set amount as each one's dietary intake is different. Just give a handful every couple of days. If you notice a lot of food left then decrease the amount - likewise if you see everything gone before the next feed is due give them more.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Bourbonandpumpkin (Nov 28, 2016)

I feed Gerri gerbil and other food like mealworms and fruit and veg.


----------

